# Gentlemen



## Gilby

*Clarify a few things*

I am terribly sorry if I affended anyone in here that was not my intent. I just wanted to let people know who I am. All Duro-Last roofs are graded by Duro-Last inspectors and they give you a grade from 0-100% on many different categories including some of the following, looks, bad seams (welds), detail work, patches on the material, or wrinkles in the material. If its a tappered system whether it ponds water. All these factors and more come into play and this determines what grade you get. Since Duro-Last warranties ponding water that is not a big issue for us. Along with being a Elite(Master) Contractor you are able to give a 20 year warranty instead of the usuall 10-15 year warranty. I hope I was able to clarify some issues we had 
Thank YOU​


----------



## Kent Whitten

Gilby said:


> I just wanted to let people know who I am.


And a fine job you're doing.


----------



## JamesKB2

Gilby said:


> I am terribly sorry if I affended anyone in here that was not my intent. I just wanted to let people know who I am. All Duro-Last roofs are graded by Duro-Last inspectors and they give you a grade from 0-100% on many different categories including some of the following, looks, bad seams (welds), detail work, patches on the material, or wrinkles in the material. If its a tappered system whether it ponds water. All these factors and more come into play and this determines what grade you get. Since Duro-Last warranties ponding water that is not a big issue for us. Along with being a Elite(Master) Contractor you are able to give a 20 year warranty instead of the usuall 10-15 year warranty. I hope I was able to clarify some issues we had
> Thank YOU​


Great! Thanks for helping us understand where you're coming from!

Nice to meet you and welcome!

(I'm a new guy here too....)


----------



## macbuz

Gilby .... I am new here as well. I see both sides. This (the forums) is information 'sharing' the way I see it, not necessarily a promotional forum. If it were a promotional forum I'd have to say .... there really are none better than me, then again I'm a legend in my own mind.   

Welcome to the forums.

Edit: Our timing is spot on .... thanks for the clarity.


----------



## SLSTech

...


----------



## neolitic

JamesKB2 said:


> LOL! I wish I was so good that I didn't need to explain myself. That's like, deity? :notworthy
> ...........


No just a Pope.....
wait a minute, lately he has to 
explain everything he says! :laughing:
You're right, like a god. 
Carry on. :thumbup:


----------



## neolitic

Tom R said:


> Hmmm, - - and we wonder why many prefer to _skip_ the introductions?? :shifty:





Tom R said:


> So far I think his biggest mistake appears to be titling the post wrong . . .


:lol::lol::clap:


----------



## rbsremodeling

welcome to ct Rich


----------



## MALCO.New.York

While the Intro was a bit "Ostentatious", Master-Elite is a Proprietary Term and Status of GAF-Elk.










http://www.gaf.com/General/logo-master-certified.png



http://www.gaf.com/General/ContLocate1.asp?WS=GAF&Silo=RES1&App=CONT


While the OP WAS tooting his own horn at the wrong time, he was not, if it is the truth, incorrect in his Terminology!!


_POST SCRIPT: As all here know that I am USUALLY the first to "Cast the Stone", I am defending the OP because he was slightly misunderstood and two, he has simmered down and does now fit right on in with our sick and wacko crew!!!




.
_


----------



## Ed the Roofer

I had never considered bantering about my awards from various manufacturers before on a peer to peer forum. 

Maybe I would have garnered some respect from you guys if I had.....Not!!! 

I figured boasting in here would be like trying to be the loudest drunk in the bar at closing time, attempting to get one more Last Call.

I know the secret Mater Elite Handshake and also owned the super-duper secret decoder ring too. Actually, the plaque just says, Master Roofer Award on it, so I didn't stick around long enough to get the Elite portion added on.

Actually, yes, I did get those awards when I was installing Duro-Last when I operated my commercial division, but they were just so many pieces of wall paper to bandy about.

The Quality Control inspectors over the 15 years or so were hired on the revolving door plan. If they were any good, a contractor hired them away from being an inspector and paid him to work for them as an installer.

Hey Gilby, do you know Bob or Steve Mayle from Ohio, who started their own roof membrane gig, called Custom-Seal?

Ed


----------



## silvertree

I'm too modest to list my awards.

Paul Lesieur CKBD/ CR/ CAPS/ CCE/ CKBD


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Wow Paul.

I Just sat for my CGR prep test... that list you just posted is rather daunting!

~Matt
TrexPro Gold
TimberTech Premier


----------



## J F

silvertree said:


> I'm too modest to list my awards.
> 
> Paul Lesieur CKBD/ CR/ CAPS/ CCE/ CKBD



Nice :thumbup:


----------



## silvertree

Ooops, for one I meant CKBR from NARI.
CCE is from years ago.
And you know what? It only means I sat around and took the time to do it.
There are better kitchen guys, and contractors, but I don't deliver anything but the best I'm capable of doing. And I respect the customers and subs.
That's what we are, capable, ethical and human.


----------



## wallmaxx

GAF Factory Certified...so what about standing seam? What title do you have for that?

I'm sorry...I just want to get in on this action.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Gilby said:


> Actually there is You probably dont know anything about roofing so there is no need to explain myself, But there is We are Elite-Master Contractors if you want to get technical. Do a little research before you call someone a liar


MASTER-ELITE "Mr. Master". If you were, you would not have made this mistake!


----------



## gallerytungsten

C'mon you guys. Everyone knows that when you walk into a bar, especially one you've never been to before, the best way to make friends right away is to yank out your d*** and start telling everyone there how beautiful it is.


----------



## rbsremodeling

silvertree said:


> I'm too modest to list my awards.
> 
> Paul Lesieur CKBD/ CR/ CAPS/ CCE/ CKBD


Rory Vodka/Tequila/Whiskey/Moonshine every year on the 4th of July


----------



## silvertree

Yeah, you got me beat, so what?


----------



## AmeliaP

WOW this is a Contractor Talk roadkill thread!! :whistling


----------



## swade

It would seem that way.:w00t:


----------



## ChrWright

silvertree said:


> Ooops, for one I meant CKBR from NARI.
> CCE is from years ago.
> And you know what? It only means I sat around and took the time to do it.
> There are better kitchen guys, and contractors, but I don't deliver anything but the best I'm capable of doing. And I respect the customers and subs.
> That's what we are, capable, ethical and human.


Quite the pedigree Paul...you've certainly put in your time. Why aren't they showing that in the Remodeling Show info--they've shown it for everyone else. I'd be pissed...


----------



## rbsremodeling

ChrWright said:


> Quite the pedigree Paul...you've certainly put in your time. Why aren't they showing that in the Remodeling Show info--they've shown it for everyone else. I'd be pissed...


Why? no one outside of the remodeling industry knows what they mean?


----------



## AmeliaP

> Top roofing company means the roofing goes on the TOP of the structure.


So..... I guess we would be Below-Grade Masons.... :laughing:


----------



## naptown CR

silvertree said:


> I'm too modest to list my awards.
> 
> Paul Lesieur CKBD/ CR/ CAPS/ CCE/ CKBD


Nice list Paul I only have a CR



rbsremodeling said:


> Why? no one outside of the remodeling industry knows what they mean?


SOOOOOfooking true I quit trying to explain it



AmeliaP said:


> So..... I guess we would be Below-Grade Masons.... :laughing:


 Only on foundation work on veneer you would be above grade masons

This was one of the best flame threads I ever read and worth reading the whole thing


Since this time Gilby has settled down a LOT

I think he pulled our chain pretty good on this one


----------



## ChrWright

rbsremodeling said:


> Why? no one outside of the remodeling industry knows what they mean?


You've just answered your own question--it's an industry show.

Like it or not--perception is reality.


----------



## rbsremodeling

ChrWright said:


> You've just answered your own question--it's an industry show.
> 
> Like it or not--perception is reality.


No one in the remodeling industry know what they mean either. Unless you have the letters behind your name


----------



## ChrWright

I agree, to a point... but in the world of speakers and gurus... your pedigree counts.

Perception=Reality, at least until you open your mouth. :laughing:


----------



## naptown CR

rbsremodeling said:


> No one in the remodeling industry know what they mean either. Unless you have the letters behind your name


agreed



ChrWright said:


> I agree, to a point... but in the world of speakers and gurus... your pedigree counts.
> 
> Perception=Reality, at least until you open your mouth. :laughing:


What comes out counts more than the letters behind your name


----------



## rbsremodeling

ChrWright said:


> I agree, to a point... but in the world of speakers and gurus... your pedigree counts.
> 
> Perception=Reality, at least until you open your mouth. :laughing:


Understood. Do you have any Chris?


----------



## naptown CR

rbsremodeling said:


> Understood. Do you have any Chris?


and ou Rory?


----------



## rbsremodeling

naptown CR said:


> and ou Rory?


None. They try to convince me at nari a few times put its to late for me. 

It might be usefully for the younger contractor but at 40( i know still young) I don't need letters I got most of this stuff figured out and what I don't know I can read and research with the best of them:thumbsup:


I just did not see the benefit of obtaining them


----------



## ChrWright

Sorry to hijack the thread... This would actually make a good topic for the veterans around here: What are everyone's opinions of the major orgs certifications, requirements, tests, etc.

No, I hold none of them at the moment so I'm not soap boxing for letters of my own. I've never felt the need to pursue them just to make myself feel important. I'm confident in the knowledge and value I bring to my projects without having to have a piece of paper to tell me it's so.

However, there will always be those who respect you more for having them--particularly those who book speakers for national events like that one. If I'm marketing a conference, I want to book speakers that will have a high perceived value for my attendees. Like it or not those letters do mean something--even when the average person doesn't know what they mean or what it took to earn them. 

At the end of the day, if you're not well known on the national level then your reputation rests solely on the short bio they print in the program. It's all about getting "asses in the seats". 

I will be testing for CR in December while there's still a roll-back in the cost. I don't expect to close more sales because of it. It's just a little more icing on the cake.


----------



## silvertree

I let all my certs run out except CAPS. That one is good until next year.

I am protesting paying a yearly fee for something you earn.

I mean if you pass a law exam your a lawyer forever, same as a doctor.

This also means I wont be eligible for the new Master Remodeler Certification from NARI because I let my certs lapse, I just don't agree with paying $75 and filling out a form that asks if I had any continuing education, I didn't even need to offer proof, just send the $75 and the form.

I still have them on my wall, alongside other things I earned not worth mentioning here but giving me a sense of pride and accomplishment.

Awards are a funny thing, you get them and your proud and that's good. Then I meet a old carpenter guy in his eighties. The guy can work circles around me and do things I can only dream of, I'm probably better than him for some things but this guy is a quiet and humble man and he's a master. I realize I have earned my place and learned just how much I don't know.
For me I just think its better to continue being the student, when I get there I'll know, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## Cdat

chancesrurahack said:


> congratulations!!
> 
> the good part is youre a top roofing company.
> 
> the bad part is you live in OHIO so that doesnt mean much. it's like... yea i gotta prom date..... but it's my sister.


Exactly my thoughts on the 1st post. He's a master something-or-other in OHIO. That's like saying you're a 5 star general for the girl scouts. Big friggin' deal. I have noticed (on average) the guys with the most chest candy get the work that don't last.:whistling


----------



## freight dog

Toolbags are more than just places to put tools.


----------

